# Instillation of TPA



## medcoder03@yahoo.com (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello,
I am wondering what to code for this visit? 
I am just coming up with 32561.
What does everyone think?
Thanks,
Angela RHIT,CIRCC


Reason For Exam
pleural mesothelioma

 Exam: Ultrasound lung chest with Intra-pleural instillation of TPA

History: Followup mesothelioma with pleural drain placement.

Technique: Ultrasound evaluation of the left pleural space was done and images recorded in PACS. A small residual left pleural fluid collection is seen with echogenic appearance of pleural surfaces and probable atelectatic lung.

5 mg of TPA in 25 mL of normal saline were instilled via the catheter into the left pleural space. Patient was instructed to leave this clamped off for 4 hours and then open to drainage. He will track outputs for determination of next step.


----------



## christoff9 (Oct 9, 2013)

that's the code i would use


----------

